# dd schreibt auf Platte, aber Zugriff nicht möglich?



## mc_gulasch (11. Januar 2010)

Moin Forum,

ich habe eine 64 GB SSD Platte von Solidata. Irgendwie ist mit die allerdings abgeschmiert: während des Betriebs keine Zugriffe mehr, Absturz, kein Boot mehr, keine Zugriffe mehr etc - ist auch für die Frage nicht soo wichtig. Beantworte aber gerne Fragen, falls das Not tut. 

Da auf der Platte sensible geschäftliche Daten enthalten sind, möchte ich diese, bevor ich sie einschicke, löschen. Das Problem ist der Zugriff. Die Platte lässt sich weder mounten noch lässt sich von ihr booten. Über gparted wird sie mir zwar angezeigt, allerdings als 128 GB Platte ohne Partitionen und ohne gültige Partitionstabelle. Das alles ist mir eigentlich egal, da ich mittels


```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=128k
```

die Platte anscheinend überschreiben kann. Zumindest erhalte ich eine Meldung, dass er schreibt:


```
dd: Schreiben von "/dev/sdb": No space left on device
1048577+0 Datensätze ein
1048576+0 Datensätze aus
137438953472 Bytes (137 GB) kopiert, 937,16 s, 147 MB/s
```

Mich macht das Ganze etwas stutzig, insbesondere das Schreiben von 137 GB auf eine 64 GB Festplatte. Kann mir jemand bestätigen oder widerlegen, ob die Platte jetzt tatsächlich via dd ge-nullt worden ist oder nicht? Ich lasse dd gerade nochmal mittels urandom laufen und werde danach nochmal versuchen auf die Platte zuzugreifen - verspreche mir aber nichts davon.


----------



## Navy (11. Januar 2010)

Nulle die Platte und ließ mit dd Bruchstückhaft an verschiedenen Stellen wieder aus, dann weißt Du ob da was passiert ist


----------



## mc_gulasch (12. Januar 2010)

Danke, war ne gute Idee. Ich hab mir jetzt die Platte in ne Datei schreiben lassen und mir mit nem Hex-Editor angeschaut. Die Datei ist auch 128 GB groß. 

Bis auf das im Screenshot sieht man nur 0en und der Screenshot hat wohl mim Grub zu tun. Aber sicher bin  ich mir bei der Sache nicht. Außerdem macht es wenig Sinn, da sich der Teil des Screenshots immer wieder wiederholt nach einigen 0en.


----------



## Darian (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo, so wie ich das sehe reicht das vollkommen. Du kannst die Platte so jetzt doch beruhigt einschicken.

So gefährlich ist es nicht, weil die Hersteller keine Zeit haben sich damit zu beschäftigen ob da jetzt Daten zu retten sind oder nicht. Und selbst wenn, was würden sie damit machen?

lg


----------

